# 
,  ?     ,         .     ?

----------

,   -   Z-,     .       .    ,   ,     2 .

----------

,  z-  ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

;

----------

> ;


? 
   - (      ,    ,   ):     -   ,    .            ,     . 
,  ,   ..      (      )?

----------


## ZZZhanna

>

----------

..  . 11  -       (      Z-),   .    Z-     ,  . 11   .      ?
  ?
 ,     ,         . ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> . 11  -       (      Z-)







> ,         . ?


  .

----------

> .


 ?    -      .   ...

----------


## irina-nik

> ?    -      .   ...


  !    ,    .   ?     .

----------


## irina-nik

-     z-.   = z-.
       -      z-. 
  ( ),    .
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

> ?

----------


## irina-nik

> 


     ,    ...  ,     .

     .

----------


## Andyko

"",

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?    -      .   ...





> .


   ,     .   5  ,      ()    -  .   ?

----------


## irina-nik

> ?


 !     . 
       ,      !
  ,  !  .
      ,    .
  ,       .    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,       .


  .
  ,     .   ,    .      2-   ,      ,        .
      ,        .          (..   ).

----------


## irina-nik

> .
>   ,


    .

 z-   ,        .
 ,    .     -   .
    ,    ,            .
   ,       ?
   .   ?    ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> z-   ,        .





> .


 ?           ? ? 
        ?    /   -   ?    ?
    ,  , ..           - 2 .

----------


## Andyko

> .   ?    ...

----------


## Elena2810

! , !  1  ,     .    2   ,   .        ???

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 2


         .

----------

